# BBQ Throwdown on the River (Dubuque, IA)



## iadubber (Aug 12, 2008)

[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*







*[/font]http://partners.dubuque365.com/throwdown/index.html


[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*The                       Grand Harbor Resort and Waterpark*
presents the
2nd Annual Throwdown on the River BBQ Competition[/font]

[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*LABOR DAY WEEKEND
*[/font][font=Century Gothic, Arial]*Saturday & Sunday, 
  August 30 & 31, 2008*[/font]

[font=Century Gothic, Arial]sponsored by the *
Diamond Jo Casino*[/font]
[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*Saturday & Sunday
                  August 30 & 31, 2008
*[/font][font=Century Gothic, Arial]Grand                   Harbor Resort - Port of Dubuque[/font]

[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*Event                     Schedule*[/font]

[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*Saturday August 30, 2008*
  8 a.m. â€“ 8 p.m. â€“ Competitor Set-up
  4 p.m. â€“ Beer Garden and Entertainment Area Open
  4 p.m. â€“ Food Vendors Open
  5 p.m. â€“ Cooks Meeting and Reception â€“ Judges                 Tent
                8 p.m. â€“ 11 p.m. â€“ Betty & the Headlights â€“ Main                 Stage
                11 pm. â€“ Beer Garden Closes[/font]

[font=Century Gothic, Arial]*Sunday, August 31 , 2008*
                    10 a.m. - Judges Check-in
                    10:30 a.m. - Judges Meeting
                    11 am - 10:30pm - Food Vendors Open
                    11 a.m - 7:00p.m. - Children Entertainment and Climbing                   Wall
                  11:30 a.m. - Peopleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Choice Turn - in
                  12 pm - 1:30pm - KCBS category judging
                  12 pm - 3:00pm - Just Cuz
                  12 p.m. - 2:00 p.m. â€“ Diamond Jos' Peopleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s                   Choice Tasting($5.00 wristbands) â€“ Peopleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Choice                   Tent
                  3:30 p.m. - Awards
[/font][font=Century Gothic, Arial]4:00                   p.m. - Bean Bar Tournament (Prizes!) 
                  4:30 - 6:30pm - Apple Dumplinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s - Main                     Stage
                    7 p.m. - 11:00 p.m. - Badfish
                    11:30 pm - Beer Garden Closes[/font]
               [font=Century Gothic, Arial]*
A portion of proceeds from the 
                Throwdown on the                 River benefit 
March of Dimes


*[/font]


----------

